# Problem with TSSTcorp CD/DVDW driver



## djbennett (Feb 13, 2009)

I can not play DVDs or CDs anymore.
Driver name: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L
Divice mgr. says - " Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration (in the regestry) is in complete or damaged. CODE 19

I dont have the backup CD so can't uninstall then reinstall.
Also, can't find this driver on line anywhere.

Does anyone know where I might find the TSST driver?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Xp have the drivers for this.
Try uninstalling the CD-Rom driver in the Device Manager and Reboot the computer. XP will reload the driver.
If that does not resolve the issue try deleting the Upper/Lower Filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/
Besure you follow the directions EXACTLY!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

